# Hakan Calhanoglu



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Nome: Hakan Calhanoglu
Ruolo: Trequartista
Data di nascita: 08/02/1994
Luogo di nascita: Mannheim (Germania)
Altezza: 178 cm
Piede: Destro 







Approfitto del preliminare di stasera tra Bayer Leverkusen e Lazio per parlare di questo giocatore sul quale ancora non avevamo aperto nessun topic. 
Calhanoglu è un trequartista dalle notevoli doti tecniche, dalla spiccata visione di gioco, dall'ottimo controllo palla ma soprattutto dall'estro eccezionale che lo rendono un giocatore capace di giocate imprevedibili, pur restando un giocatore molto concreto in campo, in ossequio alla tradizione calcistica teutonica che lo ha formato.
Calhanoglu quindi risulta essere un trequartista vecchio stampo, infatti sopperisce alle carenze atletiche dovute ad un fisico non eccezionale e alla non eccelsa velocità, pur essendo dotato comunque di un discreto dinamismo, con qualità davvero importanti, infatti oltre alle doti tecniche da trequartista puro, il turco è dotato anche di un più che discreto tiro dalla distanza, di fatto già stasera ha sfiorato un goal da cineteca da centrocampo, e da un vero talento nel calciare le punizioni.
Nell'ultima stagione Calhanoglu ha totalizzato 47 presenze condite da 13 reti ed 11 assist tra campionato, coppa nazionale e Champions League. Il giocatore è un classe '94, quindi è ancora molto giovane e ha ancora tanta strada da fare ma se dovesse continuare a confermarsi su questi dati statistici e magari migliorarli, potrà seriamente ambire a diventare uno dei migliori trequartisti del panorama mondiale, magari raccogliendo l'eredità del 'compaesano' Ozil.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Io lo avevo consigliato a [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] nella discussione sui trequartisti, prevedo il futuro


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

C'è già:

http://www.milanworld.net/hakan-calhano-lu-vt26027.html


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> C'è già:
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/hakan-calhano-lu-vt26027.html


Ah e chi l'aveva visto. Mi sa che il topic che riunisce tutti gli altri va aggiornato.


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

tranqua ragazzi il prossimo anno Gundogan regista e Cahlanoglu trequartista..


----------

